# Poljot Albatross



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi, anyone own an Albatross? What's it like, any pics? Interested in selling?

cheers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wrenny1969 said:


> Hi, anyone own an Albatross? What's it like, any pics? Interested in selling?
> 
> cheers


i have had one......there ok tbh, but felt a bit insubstatial....kept good time tho....

o


----------

